# My "Attempt" At Making Jerky! XD



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL i have NO idea how this is gonna go! lolz . but i am about to but it on! ice used some beef ma mum has , veg and egg yolk for protein! so heres it before going in! :





















Will Pst Pics When Done! XD


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well it looks great,let us know how it turns out


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

michele said:


> Well it looks great,let us know how it turns out


thanks! i will!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

looks good...... I am awaiting the 'after' pic....


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope it turns out. Are you baking it in the oven? Can't wait to see how it went.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol what an interesting mix o.o


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry every one! LOL i feel asleep for 9 hours! LOL  so here are the pics! they turned out ok but could be better lol :





















and this is my best one! :










any ideas how i can do better next time?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I bet dem doggies won't care what it looks like  have they tried the jerky yet??


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I bet dem doggies won't care what it looks like  have they tried the jerky yet??


yeah 5 mins ago! i am gonna post a new thread as have LOADS of photos from our little trip earlier lol will post in like half hour?  x


----------

